# Suicidal friends.



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

What would you do if you had a suicidal friend? I know this is a touchy topic, so guys, be careful is all I can say...

But seriously, I'm very curious. I've been in this situation a few times, and I want to know what the people here would do... and if the people here value human life.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 12, 2010)

You are suicidal? 

http://www.metanoia.org/suicide/

Is your friend suicidal?

http://depression.about.com/cs/suicideprevent/a/suicidal.htm


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't have this issue (yet, I am only 13)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

So is giving those links what you would do? Or were you simply informing?

No I'm not suicidal. I clearly said that in the OP... all that being said, it was said in a non aggressive manner. Haha [not to make light of suicide... -_-...]


----------



## Samania (Oct 12, 2010)

I read something in Chicken Soup about something like this. 
I would just tell them that they won't get a second chance at life..


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 12, 2010)

No matter how bad your life sucks, there are others out there who have it a lot worse. Don't be so petty as to think your little problems are such a big deal. Suicide is a coward's way out and causes pain and sadness for everyone around you.
And, if you're young, your life has barely begun. If you end it now you are gunna miss all the best parts.

If you are sick of life, then get away from all the BS that people call life these days, like cell phones and internet and fast food. Go out in the mountains or something and experience real life.

(just saying 'you'... not you personally)


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2010)

BUT NO ONE UNDERSTANDS MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> No matter how bad your life sucks, there are others out there who have it a lot worse.


 
Well this isn't correct. Eventually you have to get to the person who has the worst life on Earth.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Well this isn't correct. Eventually you have to get to the person who has the worst life on Earth.


 Truth statement.

I think the person who's the closest to what I have been convinced is the Truth, and base my life on, is @Samania.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 12, 2010)

Try to be very supportive. Bee logical and reason with them. Sometimes you need to help them see the reality of it all....


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2010)

Seek professional help and no matter what, don't ask the internet.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 12, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Well this isn't correct. Eventually you have to get to the person who has the worst life on Earth.


 
Not technically true because once you get to that person than there may be another person who recently had a bad life but it got worse. Then they would have the worse life and once you get to that person then another's life may have gotten worse etc.



bigbee99 said:


> I don't have this issue (yet, I am only 13)



I had a friend who was suicidal at 13. It happens at all ages.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> Not technically true because once you get to that person than there may be another person who recently had a bad life but it got worse. Then they would have the worse life and once you get to that person then another's life may have gotten worse etc.


 
Then that other person would, for that moment in time, have the worst life on Earth. This argument of course falls apart when you bring up the subjectivity of it all.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 12, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Then that other person would, for that moment in time, have the worst life on Earth. This argument of course falls apart when you bring up the subjectivity of it all.


 
Well the opinion of which person's life is worse is subjective anyway, so the person with the worse life in some peoples' eyes could be the second worse life in others' eyes. This idea means that it is impossible to get to the worse life as people have different opinions of which life is worse.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 12, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Truth statement.
> 
> I think the person who's the closest to what I have been convinced is the Truth, and base my life on, is @Samania.


 
then tell me... why do you Christians not date whomever you want? you're always all like "blah blah bring me closer to God blah blah". >.> 
Nothing against Christians themselves, just... why?


----------



## Edward (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't bring religion into a place where it's not needed. Debates are unnecessary here man D:


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 12, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> No matter how bad your life sucks, there are others out there who have it a lot worse. Don't be so petty as to think your little problems are such a big deal. Suicide is a coward's way out and causes pain and sadness for everyone around you.
> And, if you're young, your life has barely begun. If you end it now you are gunna miss all the best parts.
> 
> If you are sick of life, then get away from all the BS that people call life these days, like cell phones and internet and fast food. Go out in the mountains or something and experience real life.
> ...



I like this post.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 12, 2010)

i recommend this (in the worst case scenario)


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> Don't bring religion into a place where it's not needed. Debates are unnecessary here man D:


 
just pointing out contradictions, but yeah, you're right.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> BUT NO ONE UNDERSTANDS MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


 
I didn't expect such an insensitive comment on a serious life or death situation thread, not even from you.

OP:Seek professional help.


----------



## RyanO (Oct 12, 2010)

Suicide is an extremely selfish act that doesn't effect just the person who kills themselves. Don't put the people closest to you through that kind of pain. You may feel like no one cares about you, but that's not true.


----------



## theace (Oct 12, 2010)

personally, i do not believe in an after life. When you die, you are reborn as someone or something else. The soul is kinda 'right click, format' - ed and put into another being. A friend of mine was on the verge of taking this drastic step because the girl he loved wasn't reciprocating. I told him, imagine your plight if you die and are reincarnated as her son or something. Think of what would be worse for you. When you're alive, you could at least keep trying to get her!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't most teenagers get suicidal at some point?
Suicide is the most selfish thing act imaginable.
You aren't the person who suffers,
it's everyone who has ever loved you that has to deal with it.
Tell them to think about it from the the POV of people who care about them.


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2010)

BUT I'M UNIQUE AND I'M SO DIFFERENT YOU WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M FEELING LEAVE ME ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> No matter how bad your life sucks, there are others out there who have it a lot worse. Don't be so petty as to think your little problems are such a big deal. Suicide is a coward's way out and causes pain and sadness for everyone around you.
> And, if you're young, your life has barely begun. If you end it now you are gunna miss all the best parts.



LOL please don't go into counselling. You do realise for quite a lot of people half the self-loathing comes from their awareness of all this, yet the inability to change?


----------



## Erik (Oct 12, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> No matter how bad your life sucks, there are others out there who have it a lot worse. Don't be so petty as to think your little problems are such a big deal. Suicide is a coward's way out and causes pain and sadness for everyone around you.
> And, if you're young, your life has barely begun. If you end it now you are gunna miss all the best parts.
> 
> If you are sick of life, then get away from all the BS that people call life these days, like cell phones and internet and fast food. Go out in the mountains or something and experience real life.
> ...


 
I'm strongly against what you say here, you are not to judge if someone else feels that miserable that the only way out is suicide. Sometimes it can be better to not live at all than to have a miserable life, this situation is not to be judged by anyone else but the person experiencing this.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Seek professional help and no matter what, don't ask the internet.


 
Agreed. I'm guessing this is another student, so you should be going to your parents since they should take you seriously, and go to his/her parents if possible. Also, mentioning something to the guidance counselor at school would be a good thing too.

Your friend might be mad at you for a little bit for embarrassing him, but it's much better than the alternatives. And unless you think you could live with yourself if you didn't do anything, act now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

Talk to them. Hours and hours a day. Help them through it. Do all you can. But don't **** up.


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Talk to them. Hours and hours a day. Help them through it. Do all you can. But don't **** up.


 
eww don't be gay. Talking is for girls.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> eww don't be gay. Talking is for girls.


 I don't even.

This thread makes for a sad statue.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I don't even.
> 
> This thread makes for a sad statue.


 
Sad statue makes me sad.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 12, 2010)

People say, "it will get better" but it only will if you actually try to make things better. If you're waiting for answers and happiness to be served to you on a silver platter, it's not any worse than killing yourself. Make a stand to make things better in your life and/or at least learn to look at the brighter side.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2010)

You might want to redirect your friends here.

Contemplating suicide isn't generally seen as a positive activity, but I don't think making someone feel guilty for doing so is the right thing to do.

Suicide is a personal decision. Please don't mock people for choosing that path.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 12, 2010)

I think... If anything Don't tell them to look at how much hurt it would cause others, don't make them feel like a burden to others if they killed themself... I also don't think judgements should be made


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.metanoia.org/suicide/samaritans.htm
Check this out.
They respond fast. ~


----------



## ferpsg (Oct 12, 2010)

Well actually i had a friend that was a little "weird" you know. And then a few years later he became "normal" or something like that, so I was pretty impressed by his changes. But then suddendly this sunday he killed himself, and that was a pretty big surprise for everyone, cuase we thaught he was better now, and by that I mean that he has already some troubles when he was like 14, 15, he was 18 when he commited suicide.
So I don't know if a suicidal person will always be like that, or someone can change and some not, I don't know. But when you go to the funeral of your friend that commited suicide, I can tell you that you can't really understand it.


Isn't awesome how speedsolving has a topic for everything??


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

Once someone thinks about the subject seriously, it will always be in the back of their mind as a serious option.
Often the suicidal are completely unexpected by the ones around them.

People hide their feelings, just like we've taught them to.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Once someone thinks about the subject seriously, it will always be in the back of their mind as a serious option.
> Often the suicidal are completely unexpected by the ones around them.
> 
> People hide their feelings, just like we've taught them to.


 True, true, and true.

I've been there myself, and ever since then I have to continually force myself to think of the repercussions of doing so. Suicide is VERY selfish, even if it's not the thing to tell somebody who is, that doesn't change the fact.

Everybody I know who has committed, was the person everybody least expected.


----------



## Tortin (Oct 12, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Don't most teenagers get suicidal at some point?
> Suicide is the most selfish thing act imaginable.
> You aren't the person who suffers,
> it's everyone who has ever loved you that has to deal with it.
> Tell them to think about it from the the POV of people who care about them.


 
You have got to be kidding me. You've obviously never been suicidal before or you would know how much comments like this really don't help at all.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> True, true, and true.
> 
> I've been there myself, and ever since then I have to continually force myself to think of the repercussions of doing so. Suicide is VERY selfish, even if it's not the thing to tell somebody who is, that doesn't change the fact.
> 
> Everybody I know who has committed, was the person everybody least expected.


 I don't see how it's selfish. Yes, others will be effected (or affected?) by your actions, but if the pain is too strong to bear, then other people complaining about the pains of them being gone are even more 'selfish.'

Edit: The above.
Word for word.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I don't see how it's selfish. Yes, others will be effected (or affected?) by your actions, but if the pain is too strong to bear, then other people complaining about the pains of them being gone are even more 'selfish.'
> 
> Edit: The above.
> Word for word.



I know that's not something to tell somebody while they're suicidal, but for anything that you care more about yourself than the others around you is selfish. Selfishness isn't always a bad thing (if defined as I stated), but that doesn't change the fact that it is selfish none the less.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2010)

You could argue that any act is a selfish one.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> You could argue that any act is a selfish one.


 
I never denied that. =).

Now I personally would argue that all acts are selfish other than when done for God, but as stated earlier, let's not bring that into the picture. If somebody would like to debate my beliefs, bring it into PM.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> You could argue that any act is a selfish one.


 
I swear you got that idea off Friends....


OT: I also think it is pretty selfish. Even though you may think that no one cares about you, but at least one person does. And when you commit suicide you don't consider how other are going to feel about your death. I also think (as one person stated before) that it is a sort of cowardly way of finding a solution to your problem(s), I mean seriously, man up and take more tactful actions that are more productive...


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I swear you got that idea off Friends....


 
Yes because philosophy did not exist before Friends.


----------



## RyanO (Oct 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I don't see how it's selfish. Yes, others will be effected (or affected?) by your actions, but if the pain is too strong to bear, then other people complaining about the pains of them being gone are even more 'selfish.'


 
Killing yourself because you think the world is unfair or because you feel misunderstood is selfish. When you kill yourself you are only thinking about what you want. That's selfish. People don't kill themselves out of some altruistic idea that they are making the world a better place by removing themselves from it. I don't get this idea of trying to make people feel like it's OK to be suicidal. It's not OK. It's unhealthy, get help.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Yes because philosophy did not exist before Friends.


I know it didn't right? [/sarcasm]


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2010)

SOMETIMES I FEEL LIKE THE ONLY WAY I CAN RELIEVE MY PAIN IS TO CUT MYSELF. BECAUSE THAT RELIEVES THE PAIN RIGHT? CUTTING MYSELF WILL RELIEVE MY PAIN? TELL ME IT WILL, PLEASE TELL ME!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Killing yourself because you think the world is unfair or because you feel misunderstood is selfish.
> When you kill yourself you are only thinking about what you want.
> That's selfish.
> People don't kill themselves out of some altruistic idea that they are making the world a better place by removing themselves from it.
> ...


 
Most people think about what others want more than what they want when thinking about suicide.
Not that they think it would be better for the world, but rather the act is worth it, and said pain is of a higher degree than the perceived possible pain of others. 
Sure, one's perceptions are (totally) messed up when in this stage, so these degrees are misinterpreted.

Plenty of people think the world would be better off without them.

Of course it's not okay to be suicidal.
That's horrible, and sad.
Since when was anyone arguing otherwise?
Did I not provide others with a nice reference to get help?

If anyone sees this, and needs help, don't hesitate to talk to me.
I don't think I'm a horribly bad listener, and definitely will try to help, if possible.

However, relying on just one person is never a good idea - go and get help everywhere.


----------



## Tortin (Oct 12, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I know that's not something to tell somebody while they're suicidal, but for anything that you care more about yourself than the others around you is selfish. Selfishness isn't always a bad thing (if defined as I stated), but that doesn't change the fact that it is selfish none the less.


 
You know what's more selfish? Belittling someone's suicidal thoughts and only thinking about how a loved one taking their life would affect you, because chances are, it's 10 times worse for the person committing suicide.


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2010)

Wowww, speedsolving never fails to generate stupid, regardless of the thread.


----------



## Daniel Que (Oct 12, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Killing yourself because you think the world is unfair or because you feel misunderstood is selfish. When you kill yourself you are only thinking about what you want. That's selfish. People don't kill themselves out of some altruistic idea that they are making the world a better place by removing themselves from it. I don't get this idea of trying to make people feel like it's OK to be suicidal. It's not OK. It's unhealthy, get help.


 
I think that people would kill themselves out of the idea that they are making the world better. When depressed, someone will actually quite likely consider that the world would be better off without themselves.

Also, not all actions are selfish, but most are. But selfishness, or greed, is natural for humans, and for the most part, the world runs on greed. So if you look down on selfishness, it would only be hypocritical, unless you're a Saint.

Good luck with your friend. Where I'm from, if a person is depressed enough to attempt suicide, it is law that they must be reported to a hospital and they are kept under a sort of "suicide watch." I know someone who had to be admitted into a hospital for this, but it didn't seem like it was enjoyed. I'm not saying it's the best thing to do (maybe they'll accuse you of ratting out on them) but it's definitely worth the life it may save, if it does. It's a really bleak life in there, but at least there is a lesser danger of suicide.

Even if it doesn't seem so serious, it's still best to take action because there can be an unexpected impulse that drives them to do something unexpected. Try to take them away from the source of their depression, if possible. I'm not saying to avoid any challenges, but since it could be a crucial time, it could be better to face it later, than to never face it. Try to encourage them. Anything counts: sometimes the small actions will really reach out.

But don't take advice from the internet too religiously, because it can be very biased, and I wouldn't want to be responsible for anything if something went wrong.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

Tortin said:


> You know what's more selfish? Belittling someone's suicidal thoughts and only thinking about how a loved one taking their life would affect you, because chances are, it's 10 times worse for the person committing suicide.


 First, I would like to make it clear that I am not trying to be aggressive or belittling at all. I'm attempting to have a level headed discussion, which is becoming more and more clear that the previous is impossible on this forum.

Second, I have been suicidal myself. Attempted a few times as well. So far, it seems that you AGREE with somebody who is suicidal? I never said the pain wasn't bad or worse than ours, but you never addressed the fact that it was selfish. You simply degrade to insulting my train of thought. I take no offense, but that's not logical; but hey, neither is suicide which you appear to agree with. Notice I said appear, I would very much like to believe that you don't. But as of what you've posted in this thread to date... I can't come to another conclusion. Like I said earlier, I've been there, and yes it hurts. But real relief does not come from death, "you"'d just be dead. So "you" get no pleasure, relief, or happiness from death. You're dead. However, everybody who is left behind still does feel. And that's thinking of "you" first, which is selfish.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

No one said anything about agreeing (although I think 'siding' would maybe be a better word choice here) here, as far as I can tell.

I can see how you (one) would see the act as selfish.
I don't agree, but I see your reasoning.

Then again, this is from a nihilistic point of view, which I assume most don't agree with. Which is understood.


----------



## RyanO (Oct 12, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Of course it's not okay to be suicidal.
> That's horrible, and sad.
> Since when was anyone arguing otherwise?
> Did I not provide others with a nice reference to get help?


 
I wasn't trying to single you out for that. I can see how you may have thought that since you were the only person I quoted, but I was really only disagreeing with your implication that suicide isn't selfish. The rest of my post wasn't aimed at you or anyone else in particular, just a frustration with noticing that fear of sounding insensitive can lead people to pretending there isn't a problem.


----------



## Kian (Oct 12, 2010)

Te Everyone: Stop calling people that commit suicide "selfish", "dumb" or anything else. They are absolutely not. 

To OP (and everyone else, I guess): Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. It occurs when people don't have the means to cope with what they're dealing with. Your job as a friend is to provide them with those resources, whether that be by just listening, empathizing, understanding, or seeking professional help. You'd be amazed how far a little listening can go. If you do find yourself in this situation and you don't feel mature enough to handle it alone, do not. Talk to a parent or someone else you trust. What you do could literally be a life and death matter.


----------



## Tortin (Oct 12, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> First, I would like to make it clear that I am not trying to be aggressive or belittling at all. I'm attempting to have a level headed discussion, which is becoming more and more clear that the previous is impossible on this forum.
> 
> Second, I have been suicidal myself. Attempted a few times as well. So far, it seems that you AGREE with somebody who is suicidal? I never said the pain wasn't bad or worse than ours, but you never addressed the fact that it was selfish. You simply degrade to insulting my train of thought. I take no offense, but that's not logical; but hey, neither is suicide which you appear to agree with. Notice I said appear, I would very much like to believe that you don't. But as of what you've posted in this thread to date... I can't come to another conclusion. Like I said earlier, I've been there, and yes it hurts. But real relief does not come from death, "you"'d just be dead. So "you" get no pleasure, relief, or happiness from death. You're dead. However, everybody who is left behind still does feel. And that's thinking of "you" first, which is selfish.


 
I was referring more to some of the other posters when I said belittling. And what do you mean about agreeing with someone that is suicidal? I think that psychiatric help should be available to everyone who wants it and I believe that it is horrible that people feel the need to take their lives and to do something that extreme. And I pretty sure I've only said two things to date (this is my third). Maybe that's what you think about suicide, and maybe that's the logical thing to think, but the sad reality is that over 90% of all people that commit suicide have some sort of mental illness. I don't think suicidal thoughts and actions that manifest themselves from clinical depression or PTSD are selfish.

Also: "alleviation, ease, or deliverance through the removal of pain, distress, oppression, etc. " Killing yourself = not feeling anything anymore = relief from pain which is probably the thought process of a suicidal person.


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2010)

Tortin said:


> I think that psychiatric help should be available to everyone who wants it



Completely off-topic: read 'Madness and Civilisation' by Michel Foucault and you'll change your mind about psychiatry.

Psychotherapy is good though  
CBT is especially good for those with depression...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 13, 2010)

Tortin said:


> I was referring more to some of the other posters when I said belittling. And what do you mean about agreeing with someone that is suicidal? I think that psychiatric help should be available to everyone who wants it and I believe that it is horrible that people feel the need to take their lives and to do something that extreme. And I pretty sure I've only said two things to date (this is my third). Maybe that's what you think about suicide, and maybe that's the logical thing to think, but the sad reality is that over 90% of all people that commit suicide have some sort of mental illness. I don't think suicidal thoughts and actions that manifest themselves from clinical depression or PTSD are selfish.
> 
> Also: "alleviation, ease, or deliverance through the removal of pain, distress, oppression, etc. " Killing yourself = not feeling anything anymore = relief from pain which is probably the thought process of a suicidal person.


 
First, pardon me. I assumed (apparently wrongly so) that it was directed towards me because you quoted me before you said it.

Secondly, thank you for proving me wrong. I came to that conclusion only because in your two previous posts you never said anything about suicide being wrong, you simply stated how it's so much worse for the people who feel suicidal. You had a slightly aggressive undertone to what you were saying... Again, I'm very glad you feel the way you do, you just hadn't expressed it previously, and you seemed partially aggressive towards people who thought that it was harmful to others to commit.

Thirdly, you're right about the pain be alleviated. But... you'll never feel that relief. Ever. You can't deny that. And to take it even further, if what I personally believe (see my previous posts about my beliefs) is true, what you will experience (assuming you have not accepted Christ as your personal Saviour) is far worse that the pain in life, and will last much longer. In fact, eternity.
Firstly, pardon me. I assumed (apparently wrongly so) that it was directed towards me since you quoted me before you said it.


----------



## Tortin (Oct 13, 2010)

Escher said:


> Completely off-topic: read 'Madness and Civilisation' by Michel Foucault and you'll change your mind about psychiatry.
> 
> Psychotherapy is good though
> CBT is especially good for those with depression...


 
I'll look for it at the library tomorrow.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 13, 2010)

Y'all aren't gonna like this, but I'd turn to the Bible.


Jeremiah 20:14 said:


> Yet I curse the day I was born!
> May no one celebrate the day of my birth.
> ...
> Why was I ever born?
> ...



Jeremiah, one of God's prophets, was sounding pretty suicidal, but he turned to God and got help. That's what I would suggest for them, then do some praying with them, and lead them to professional help.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Y'all aren't gonna like this, but I'd turn to the Bible.


 As an undecided, I personally think that The Bible is an excellent source of information.
For Christians, it can be something to further their beliefs.
For others, merely as words of wisdom something along the lines of "seek help in forces stronger than you."

There's no reason religion *has* to be associated with a religious book.

I have often turned to books of various beliefs for stuff - the Koran (or whichever of the 102980948231098 spellings that are available) has some great quotes as well.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 13, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> There's no reason religion *has* to be associated with a religious book.



Of course it does; Christianity is all about the Bible, and the Bible is all about Christianity. I find it confusing when people just try to pick-and-choose what the like and don't like about certain faiths; either go all the way, or don't say you agree with what they have to say.

EDIT: I don't want to hijack this thread, especially considering the subject. If someone wants to continue this conversation, PM me.


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Of course it does; Christianity is all about the Bible, and the Bible is all about Christianity. I find it confusing when people just try to pick-and-choose what the like and don't like about certain faiths; either go all the way, or don't say you agree with what they have to say.
> 
> EDIT: I don't want to hijack this thread, especially considering the subject. If someone wants to continue this conversation, PM me.


 
So now all we need to do is figure out which faith we want to follow. Because "Christianity" is so extremely vague.



btw this thread is full of lolzors.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> Because "Christianity" is so extremely vague.


 
That's about the exact opposite of what I said. Christianity is very specific, being what's in the Bible.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> That's about the exact opposite of what I said. Christianity is very specific, being what's in the Bible.


 
I find that most 'Christians' are merely 'Leviticans,' just following the rules, namely in the book of Leviticus. Rarely does one see someone being Christ-like.

But let's get back on subject.


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> That's about the exact opposite of what I said. Christianity is very specific, being what's in the Bible.


 
So by "Christian" you mean devout fundamentalist? Like an eye for an eye a tooth for a tooth because that's what The Bible says? And humans don't walk around naked because some chick at an apple?

I'm not criticising these views, I just want to be clear on whether I could be considered a Christian or not.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 13, 2010)

lolreligion


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 13, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Now I personally would argue that all acts are selfish other than when done for God


 
I would argue that those acts are also selfish.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 13, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I am definitely not an expert, this is what I have to offer. Depression is NEVER something that should be taken lightly. This includes if you see injuries such as burns, bruises or cuts. Personally I think joking about a matter this serious is immature, and it can make one who is depressed feel a lot worse about how they are feeling. Depression is a legitimate medical condition, and it can be very severe for some people. Joking about somebody that is severely depressed is like joking about a person that can't walk because they have a broken leg.

As far as trying to reason with somebody that is depressed, here's what I've got to say. Often people that have depression or a major depressive condition are actually unable to reason the way that "normal" people can. Whether it's because of genetic predisposition or whether it's related to external factors, something is chemically wrong. Because of this, reasoning with a depressed person can take a lot more effort than trying to reason with a healthy person. Of course it's important to reason with them so that they can heal, but it may take more than a night's work.

In response to all the posts about religion, or lack thereof, religion can play a part in the healing process of SOME people, but it's important that you are careful about it. Rather than telling somebody that doesn't believe in god, "You need to find god to be happy", it might be better to say something along the lines of, "I know you don't believe what I do, but I you to know that you're in my prayers". This could make some people, including atheists, feel as though they are valued, but it could also make them want to punch you in the face as hard as they can. If you don't know how somebody will react to saying something like this, DON'T bring up religion. This includes when the person believes what you do. It can make them see you as pushy and arrogant.

Depression is more common than many people think. Self-injury is NOT a new thing, but rather something that's happened throughout history. Suicide rates are rising, so it's important that people are aware that it is a problem. They need to know what to look for in case a person is suicidal, as well as what to do to help. If you can't help somebody, then it's important that you get them in touch with somebody that can. This could include a school counselor, a psychiatrist, a medical doctor, or a suicide hotline for the worst case scenario. These people are trained to help with those who are suicidal. Of course it can be very important to the person for you to be there for them throughout their recovery. The road to recovery isn't always easy, and it can help speed it up for them.

Now of course you can't help somebody if you don't know they're depressed. Here are just a few things to look for: loss or change of appetite, uncharacteristically poor performance in school or work, dramatic and quick changes in weight, complaints about changes in sleeping patterns, dropping activities that were once important, avoiding social situations, etc. Of course if they tell you that they are depressed, or you see other signs, then it's a good indication that they are depressed.

The following link gives some good resources for helping with your own depression, or with somebody that you know. The rest of the site can be helpful too. 
http://www.teenhelp.org/forums/f11-depression-suicide/t274-depression-suicide-resources/
By no means are they a replacement for professional help, but it can be a good starting point.

Sorry about the long post, especially since I don't post here often about speedcubing anymore, but this is something that I really do care about, and affects me greatly because I have lost people to suicide. I don't think people are necessarily being selfish or weak because they commit suicide. It's just that their coping mechanisms, and their reasons to die outweigh their will to live.

Also I would like to say that it really upsets me to see all of the not-so-serious posts about this topic.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mike,

That was fantastic.
I'm glad someone came in and did this.
This is a very serious subject - it upsets me that there's so much crap in school these days about not doing drugs and not drinking, and yet near nothing on depression and suicide.

-statue


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 13, 2010)

If it's something that could save a person's life, it needs to be discussed. I do think drugs and alcohol are important to discuss, but people are remaining silent about suicide. I can honestly say that I've saved somebody from suicide. It was scary. He was actually sort of condemned because he was depressed, and he started self-injury. People said he was just whining and doing that for attention, and maybe he was, but now he has pretty severe and permanent scarring on both his arms. If somebody wants attention so badly that they're willing to destroy their body, then the need HELP. He actually did attempt suicide once. He took an entire bottle of pills (acetaminophen I think?). Before I started to help him, I never actually knew him. Depression and suicide are such taboo subjects that people like this aren't able to get the help that they need.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 15, 2010)

did you guys hear about the swede that committed suicide and broadcasted it on the internet?

scary D:


----------

